# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  Was erwarten Krebspatienten von Selbsthilfegruppen

## Günter Feick

Was erhoffen sich Krebspatienten von Selbsthilfegruppen? Diese Frage versuchte eine Untersuchung zu beantworten durch Interviews mit 425 Patienten. Die Ergebnisse sind unten zusammengefasst. 

Günter


Ergebnisse:
65% der Patienten waren an der Beteiligung an einer Selbsthilfegruppe interessiert, obwohl das aber keine zu erwartende Abstimmung mit den Füßen sein wird. 

Die meisten Teilnehmer wünschten sich praktische, medizinische Informationen direkt nach der Diagnose oder während der Behandlung. 

Doppelt so viele Patienten wünschten medizinische Informationen als emotionale Unterstützung. Ca. 30% der Betroffenen wollten Auskünfte zu gesünderen Lebensgewohnheiten. 

Dass 82% der Befragten auch eine Beschäftigung mit spirituellen Themen wünschten, war einer überproportionalen Beteiligung von Menschen aus dem Bibelgürtel der USA geschuldet. 

Die Interessen der Teilnehmer an Selbsthilfegruppen verändern sich mit der Dauer ihrer Teilnahme. Neu Mitglieder suchen medizinische Information, aber die schon länger Teilnehmenden schätzen am meisten die emotionale Unterstützung und den Gemeinschaftsgeist. Ebenso konnte ermittelt werden, dass Krebspatienten die Gelegenheit des unverbindlichen, ohne Formalitäten möglichen Besuch eines Selbsthilfegruppentreffens vorzogen. Nahezu die Hälfte der Patienten waren nicht reserviert gegenüber dem Gedanken sich gemeinsam mit Patienten anderer Krebsformen zu treffen. 

Die wichtigste Erkenntnis war, Patienten wünschen sehr oft ganz andere Informationen als Ärzte ihnen aktuell geben. 

Zur Organisation von Selbsthilfegruppen wurde deutlich, dass es am Sinnvollsten ist, die Wünsche der Teilnehmer zuallererst und immer festzustellen und von dort aus die Arbeit der Selbsthilfegruppe zu gestalten. 

Health Behavior News, Service Center for the Advancement of Health http://www.hbns.org

----------


## elmshorn

Hallo Günter,
aus Deinem Beitrag entnehme ich, dass noch viel zu wenig Aufkärungsarbeit seitens des BPS - von wem denn sonst - geleistet wird.
Die Möglichkeiten vieler SHGen sind nicht so groß, dass sie das mal eben mit übernehmen können. Leider.

----------

